# You've heard of a Bear hug, how about a deer hug.



## David H (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Caroline (May 9, 2013)

that is cute, i like it


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Awww!


----------



## AlisonM (May 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Awww!



Wot he said.


----------

